# has anyone tried the new t-saver vinyl remover??



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Just wanted to see if anyone has used this yet? wanted to get some feedback to see if it is a good product and how it works exactly.

Would love to hear from people that have used it.

Thanks so much
Teresa


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Yup I have used it and it works pretty good. I've save a few shirts by removing the vinyl when I messed up. There was one time I couldn't get the glue completely off a full graphic, but it was a white tee and I honestly didn't spend alot of time on it since the shirt was like a $1.50, but yes I have saved myself before by using this product more then once.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Is it easy to use? How much do you need to make it work? What is the cost? Where do you get it?
A lot of questions I know but just wanting to see if it is worth getting some.

I usually just throw the shirt away or use it for tests since I cannot get it off but if this would be worth it to save the shirt I might give it a try.

Thanks again for any suggestions and answers.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

T-Saver by COEDS


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Someone was asking about remover of plastisol and I thought I would use it to try it tonight. Did not work for that but I rubbed it on a red shirt with yellow vinyl and it the vinyl just came right off and left no residue from the t-saver.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi Lou
So it doesn't leave any kind of residue at all and the shirt is still 100% useable??

Thanks again for taking the time to help me understand it


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to try this vinyl remover. I have a few t-shirts that a part of the letter stuck to the mylar and It really stretched out that area of the letter and it wouldn't repress nicely so I cut off the edge of the letter and I was thinking I would just recut that letter and apply it to the top (layering) but then I remembered it is Spectra Reflect and your not suppose to put anything on top of this product. So my question is can I just use a small amount of remover on this 1 letter (being careful not to get on another letter). Also, does the shirt need to be washed before I can apply the new vinyl letter to it ( I would imagine that it does.)
Thanks,


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I put in on with a tooth pick and when it dries you can apply vinyl without washing.If you use just a little it is hard to smell hen it dries and I just send them right to customer without washing garment. .... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

This may be a really stupid question, but how do you put it on with a toothpick? I thought is was liquid

Sorry for the stupid question


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I think Jerry meant a toothbrush.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

no I use a q tip, sorry for the toothpick thing. I use that to lift the vinyl some times though.. ... JB


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I just ordered some the the vinyl remover and I can't wait till it arrives--So I can save some on my shirts.


----------



## goobiesinc (Feb 12, 2008)

I am using t-saver for "old" jerseys. I placed an order for it last week for a curious customer that wanted to change the name on back of an NFL jersey without paying a fortune. There was a very small amount of residue after removing the old letters, but it came out after the customer washed the jersey. She was very happy with the results as was I. Since then I have done the same thing for some of her friends. The tsaver paid for itself in the first use. I make a tremedous amount of mistakes, maybe 2 a day. Normally on a cheap white cotton shirt I will throw the garment in the trash, but if the customer brings me something that is quit a bit more costly and a mistake is made on it, I will not have to pay to buy a new garment and loose the customer. Now with the t-saver I should be able to retain the customer without them ever realizing a mistake was made. But my main reason for the purchase again was to remove an old name from an NFL jersey and it worked great.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

badalou said:


> Someone was asking about remover of plastisol and I thought I would use it to try it tonight. Did not work for that but I rubbed it on a red shirt with yellow vinyl and it the vinyl just came right off and left no residue from the t-saver.


In your video Badalou, I bet the main reason that the outline was still left was because that was the original color of the shirt before fading, not because you didnt coat both sides of the shirt. I would imagine that it would work perfectly fine with a relatively new design or a lighter colored shirt.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

midwaste said:


> In your video Badalou, I bet the main reason that the outline was still left was because that was the original color of the shirt before fading, not because you didnt coat both sides of the shirt. I would imagine that it would work perfectly fine with a relatively new design or a lighter colored shirt.


No, it is glue.. However I will be trying to remove that as well. Been busy designing new product.. yes the brain can't stop working on ways to make your life easier... Film at 11.. maybe later..


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Well did I ever find another use for Jerry's tsaver product. I accidently pressed thermoflex safety silver stripes upside down with no teflon sheet over it, I highly recommend NOT DOING THAT  anyways, it stuck to the top platen tighter then a gnats a$$ (that's very very tight). I was like oh no what am I gonna do? I tried to peel it off with the press still on and it removed part of the vinyl but it was STUCK. I turned the press off and sat around thinking what can I use to take that off without scratching or maring the platen, this thing is less then 2 weeks old, mighty press 16x20. Anyhow, I looked though my stuff and seen Jerry's tsaver and thought what the heck, I'll try it.

Let me tell you, I brushed it on the platen and let it sit there for about 5 minutes and the glue peeled off like butter, I couldn't believe it, it was amazing. 

Jerry I think you should market the product as a press saver.    Up the price about 10 fold.

Thanks again for letting me try out that product or I would of never thought of using it to do what I did.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I use coeds product too I am the kind of guy if it can be screwed up I have done or will do it, I use it to remove old vinyl new vinyl it doesn't matter it takes it off, everyone should have a can of it, its worth the price to fix screw ups especialy if its the last shirt in the run and you have no more shirts, saves face saves ,time and it saves t's.

R.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

sounds like some good stuff. I have a bunch of t's with 1/2 the graphic on them! 

Thanks for the feedback on this stuff.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

This T Saver product worked great. I used a q-tip to remove the letter that I goofed up and was then able to put a new one on the the customer didn't even know I did this and I wasn't out anything.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

I just made some vinyl logo's for a local business. I'm new to vinyl and did not catch all the weeding properly before pressing. Left lots of little vinyl strings and corners. I thought the shirt was ruined. Then I happened across the t-saver thing in the forums. Used a little in a q-tip, remove everything in like a minute. Saved the shirt. It is the best thing I could add to my cutter. The quantity is great as well. I was pm-ing JB about the product and he mentioned he was going to have to raise his price by a few more dollars, something like 3-5 more bucks, because of the economy. I told him it won't matter because the product is worth every penny. I am personally very happy to have something like this available. It's so easy to mess something up. It's great when you can un-do the mistake.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

I have a question about the t-saver stuff. It works on cloth, would it also work on vinyl banners to remove letters if you used it sparingly? Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I bought some, but I haven't had time to try it yet. I just figured that given the very reasonable price, I'd get some to have on hand because it's one of those things that, when you need it, you need it right now!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think I would use it on vinyl banners, although you probably could. Never really thought of it for that type of vinyl.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I contacted them a month ago and never heard back.
I wanted to know if it would work on the wikz performance shirts. I fubared one up and needed to remove the vinly.
But never got a reply.

Mark


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Mark. I apologize for not getting back with you. I don't remember gatting a mesage from you. The T-Saver will remove vinyl from any garment. I would not use it on a vinyl banner or any other plastic type product. ... JB


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

JB if you are like me its easy for a email to slip thru as I get at least 100 to 150 a day some times it just slips


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

plan b said:


> JB if you are like me its easy for a email to slip thru as I get at least 100 to 150 a day some times it just slips


 I try to answer all emails,but it could have slipped through. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> JB if you are like me its easy for a email to slip thru as I get at least 100 to 150 a day some times it just slips


 Yeah, all for increasing your body parts... I bet you read everyone LOL


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

It has already paid for itself on a couple jobs I messed up.

I did run into some difficulty the other day tring to remove a two layer (black over red) vinyl from a white shirt. I kept brushing the solution on and the vinyl would "pucker" but I had a very tough time on some of the letters. They just didn't want to leave the shirt!! LOl

After some considerable time...I got them off but had a red stain on the shirt from the red vinyl. I then tried removing the back by rolling up the area with the vinyl into a small ball and sticking it down into the can for about a minute. That worked alot better than brushing it on!! But, uses up alot more solution in the process..LOL.

Anyway...I'm very happy with the product!!!

John


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I just used it for 2 plastisol transfers and it removes them ALOT easier then vinyl. It literally eats the plastisol in no time. It definitely paid for itself with just those 2 shirts as I didn't have anymore of them in stock.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> I just used it for 2 plastisol transfers and it removes them ALOT easier then vinyl. It literally eats the plastisol in no time. It definitely paid for itself with just those 2 shirts as I didn't have anymore of them in stock.


It does work with plastisol??? 

I though Lou tried it and it didn't work...

I'll have to give it a try on one of my latest mistakes....


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Works 10 times better on plastisol then it does on vinyl and it works good on vinyl. I picked the plastisol off with my fingernails and I bite my nails.  So you know I don't have much nails.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

theflowerboxx said:


> I just used it for 2 plastisol transfers and it removes them ALOT easier then vinyl. It literally eats the plastisol in no time. It definitely paid for itself with just those 2 shirts as I didn't have anymore of them in stock.


Do you think it would work to remove the "tagless" labels that some t-shirt brands have on the back. Like the Hanes Tagless labels? I saw another thread where someone was asking how to remove those labels that are printed on the inside neckline of some blank t-shirt brands.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Do you think it would work to remove the "tagless" labels that some t-shirt brands have on the back. Like the Hanes Tagless labels? I saw another thread where someone was asking how to remove those labels that are printed on the inside neckline of some blank t-shirt brands.


 That there my friend is a very good question. I honestly don't know for sure on that. I don't have any of those t's at the shop but I may have one here at the house I could try out and see. I will try and hunt one up and give 'er a try.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Do you think it would work to remove the "tagless" labels that some t-shirt brands have on the back. Like the Hanes Tagless labels? I saw another thread where someone was asking how to remove those labels that are printed on the inside neckline of some blank t-shirt brands.


I want to stress that T-Saver is sold as a vinyl remover. I have tested on several different plastisol decorated garments and have had very limited success. I wanted to add this disclaimer to the thread. I would not want anyone to purchase this product for any use other than a vinyl remover. .... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

JB you still have that hat you did for me? Slap some t-saver on it. Watch it almost fall off by itself. I removed one of the ones I had that you done and it peeled like butter. Then I removed a "C" from a garmet I done today, LOL I put the "C" on upside down and it peeled it like butter. It could be because the plastisol was a crystal seal or whatever Ace calls them but it pulled it right off.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I tried to remove the C o the hat and had trouble and gave up. I will try later. I think their are some variables when the T saver works with plastisol is the pressure it was put with and the time it has been on the garment. I kept a hat that was pressed twice at medium press and then flex pad applied , so it was stuck really good. A few of your hats were done with lighter pressur and I think this affects the out come. The T-saver is truly designed to dissolve the glue that is used to adhere the vinyl to the garment. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> It does work with plastisol???
> 
> I though Lou tried it and it didn't work...
> 
> I'll have to give it a try on one of my latest mistakes....


Nope I tried it and it works fine???? I will have to try on Plastisol. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

theflowerboxx said:


> Works 10 times better on plastisol then it does on vinyl and it works good on vinyl. I picked the plastisol off with my fingernails and I bite my nails.  So you know I don't have much nails.


OK,_ took a shirt with plastisol transfer and tried to remove a portion of it.. No luck. However it did not smear. I used a plastisol solvent remover and it did smear. So what did you do that i am not doing._


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Nothing, I took a brush and brushed it on, let it sit for approx 3 minutes and started peeling it off. The plastisol I removed was crystal back cold peel, don't know if that made a difference or not. I'm telling you it peeled like butter.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got my t-saver and hope that I NEVER have to use it
Thanks so much Jerry for meeting up with me, I just hope I don't need to use it, but it was nice to meet you

Talk to you soon


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I truly hope you never need it too. I know the frustration of getting a garment almost done and then make a mistake. I have done this many times and with the blank cost,the design cost,and the time spent added up,you just spent some good profit on a mistake. I now know, if the mistake is in vinyl(not plastisol),I can correct it and save my profit. ... JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks Jerry, I know everyone makes mistakes, we are human. I just hope I do not make any on these particular jerseys.
I will let you know how it goes, maybe I will put some vinyl on an old shirt just to see how well it comes off


----------



## pmarikelly (May 10, 2007)

I placed an order for T-Saver earlier today. Has anyone tried it on polyester? 

We put the logo on a tablecloth a bit higher than the customer wants and she's insisting we replace it. 

We've already replaced one when the heat press burned through the insulation on the cord and left a lovely hole in the cloth. The replacement cost almost $100 with shipping.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Is the T-Saver still available?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting question, I'm wondering if anyone took over for Jerry?

In case you didn't know, Jerry (COEDS) passed away a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

I have experimented with lots of solvents lying around in my garage and it's amazing how many of them lift the vinyl in the same way that t-saver did in the video.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

treadhead said:


> Is the T-Saver still available?


 Not sure if jerry's wife is still selling it. You may want to contact here. I just took the video off youtube that I did when I used it. as you may or may not know Jerry died recently. Also you may want to contact Ace transfer Co. I believe he bought the solution from them and repackaged it. I thought about selling it but I really do not want to stock chemicals here at the house. Lou


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> Not sure if jerry's wife is still selling it. You may want to contact here. I just took the video off youtube that I did when I used it. as you may or may not know Jerry died recently. Also you may want to contact Ace transfer Co. I believe he bought the solution from them and repackaged it. I thought about selling it but I really do not want to stock chemicals here at the house. Lou


Any idea what the chemical is Lou?


----------



## Bear Craft T (Jan 31, 2007)

I order some on 4-27-09 from a web page that was T-saver paid for it with paypal today is 5-3-09 and no item but they did get my money. but no item. I did not know the seller had passed away I am soo sorry but I like to know if anyone knows were to get it item or one like it that works. I have made alot of misstake and it will save me alot of money..Thanks for any help I can get..


----------



## oldduck33 (Mar 9, 2008)

I orderd some on April 10th and still have not received it. Call two weeks after placing order and was given a song and dance about computers crashing and was assured that it was being mailed out that day. Still haven't received product and have filed a dispute with credit card company, to get refund. Web page is now gone......


----------



## pmarikelly (May 10, 2007)

Stahl's sells a vinyl remover. I've not tried it as I have some T-saver.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Not likeing the sounds of this....

I did order some at the end of Feb and my order was mailed on Mar 3rd according to the date code on the box. 

I did follow up with a phone call and received a return call from his son (I think) who told me that the order was received and that he was out of the office but would send it out as soon as he returned...which he did.


----------



## Bear Craft T (Jan 31, 2007)

do you know the number you called. I try to get back on the web page and can't find it any more it been taking off. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mombgb (Aug 10, 2008)

I ordered some the middle of April and received it last week.


----------



## Bear Craft T (Jan 31, 2007)

someone has to sell somethink to take this stuff off somewhere, but I can't find it.. I even tryed over cleaner on it. I am a small bussiess I mostly do it for friends I order my decals from Tranfer Express I messed up on a number and I don't have anymore decals and it cost to much to reorder them again... Please an ideas please help


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Try these numbers....

I found them on www.coedsembroidery.com. Looks like www.coedstsaver.com is down.

614-588-2672 or 937-834-2656

It's worth a shot....


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

It smells very similar to my spot cleaning solution??? I'll have to take a look and see if they have the same ingredients.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

2 things. First. Keep in mind that jerry is not operating this business anymore and it is not his son but a foster son. From my conversation with him during the ordeal of jerry's death I would not do business with him. Second, contact dave Shaw at Ace transfer Co. www.acetransco.com as he was working with Jerry. I was going to carry this product but because it is a chemical and has certian shipping requirements I satayed away from it. Lou


----------



## Bear Craft T (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the information


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Heat Transfer Paper, Inkjet heat transfer paper & Dark Transfer Paper at TShirt Supplies still has some in stock, you have to call them as it is not listed on their website but I just got a can last week and it saved my butt again. THANKS JERRY (R.I.P.)


----------



## Bear Craft T (Jan 31, 2007)

I got my t-saver today. not lable and no direction.. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> Try these numbers....
> 
> I found them on www.coedsembroidery.com. Looks like www.coedstsaver.com is down.
> 
> ...


The website looks like it is back up right now. 

Please read the following TSAVER Message posted on the TSAVER home page. It seems to address the issues that have been cropping up. Here is the message:



TSAVER WEBSITE coedstsaver.com said:


> ALERT ALERT ALERT--Please note....We have been having web site issues. Please be patient. We are working to resolve issues. If you purchased T-Saver and did not receive, please email us or feel free to call 614.588.2672 and leave a message.
> 
> For those of you that did not know, this business belonged to my husband, who passed away. He truly believed in this product. My husband and I have been foster parents for years. One of his wishes was that he would have a business that some of our handicapped foster kids could be invovled with. I am currently working with someone who would like to have this business and let the kids help to run it. I plan on giving this business to him. Please, please be patient as we try and work all the kinks on transferring this business. If we missed a shipment, I promise we will get it to you or get your money back to you. We would never take advantage of anyone.


As far as what happens to a family, and how they act during a personal crisis is imo, personal. 

As far as the business of T-Saver (which I hope stays around because I would like to buy some when the day comes that I use my cutter ) --
it sounds like they are aware some things are happening, and they are trying to address them. 




oldduck33 said:


> I orderd some on April 10th and still have not received it. Call two weeks after placing order and was given a song and dance about computers crashing and was assured that it was being mailed out that day. Still haven't received product and have filed a dispute with credit card company, to get refund. Web page is now gone......


It appears you might be the only person at this point to not receive your product. For you, and anyone else who didn't get their product, it seems like the new Message posted on the website might be the help you are looking for. Think about contacting them again. I hope it works out for you. Good luck. 




Bear Craft T said:


> I order some on 4-27-09 from a web page that was T-saver paid for it with paypal today is 5-3-09 and no item but they did get my money. but no item.


This timeframe was only 6 days since the order, and 2 of those day include weekend days. I am glad to see you got your product. =)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Bear Craft T said:


> I got my t-saver today. not lable and no direction.. Thanks for all the help


 
This page appears to be the instruction page. Flowerboxx can probably verify that for you, or give you tips, as he's used the product with great success, and wonderful results:

About T-Saver


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Yes Kelly, these instructions are correct. If used immediately no glue residue is visible. You will want some. In my first batch of vinyl transfers I missed some very small bits that transferred to the shirt. T-saver removed it in literally seconds. Use a Q-tip like tool for small areas, dip in solution, rub over vinyl, it losens and is then removed. It does not affect the other vinyl left on shirt or other material. Remember to keep the lid tightly closed as it can evaporate or spill and it is flammable. As far as I can tell, this is truly a one-of-a-kind solution that does exactly what it claims to do. Jerry hit a home run with this product. I just hope the new owner keeps it going.


----------

